# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ما المقصود بقول أهل سبأ : ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا ؟؟

## شريف شلبي

ما المقصود بقول أهل سبأ : ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا ؟؟
أرجو أن يكون الرد محددا ومختصراً دون إحالة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

قال تعالى: ((وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ القرى التي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السير سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّاماً آمِنِينَ)).
أي: وجعلْنا - بقُدرتنا ورحمتنا - بين أهل سبأ وبَيْنَ "القرى التي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا" كمكة في الجزيرة العربية، وكبيت المقدس في بلاد الشام، جعلنا بينهم وبين تلك القرى المباركة قُرًى ظَاهِرَةً؛ أي: قرى متقاربة متواصلة، بحيث يَرى من في إحداها غيرَها.
((وَقَدَّرْنَا فِيهَا السير)) أي: وجعلنا زمن السير من قرية إلى أخرى مقدَّرًا محدَّدًا، بحيث لا يتجاوز مدَّة معينة قد تكون نصف يوم أو أقلّ.
وقالوا: كان المسافر يخرج من قرية فيدخل الأخرى قبل حلول الظلام بها.
وقوله: ((سِيرُوا فِيهَا لَيَالِيَ وَأَيَّاماً آمِنِينَ)) مَقولٌ لقولٍ محذوف. أي: وقلنا لهم: سيروا في تلك القرى المتقاربة العارمة بالخيرات، والتي توصّلكم إلى القرى المباركة ... سيروا فيها ليالي وأيامًا آمنين من كلّ شر، سواء سِرتُم بالليل أم بالنهار.
فالآية الكريمة تحكي نعمة عظمى على أهل سبأ، وهي نعمة تيْسير سبل السفر لهم إلى القرى المباركة، وتهيئة الأمان والاطمئنان لهم خلال سفرهم.
ولكنهم لم يقدّروا هذه النعمة، بل بلغ بهم الجهل والحمق والبطر، أنَّهم دعَوا الله تعالى بقولهم - كما حكى القرآن عنهم -: ((فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا بَاعِدْ بَيْنَ أَسْفَارِنَا)).
أي: مع أنَّنا - بفضلنا وإحساننا - قد أعطيْناهم تلك النعمة، ومكنَّاهم منها، وهي نعمة تيسير وسائل السفر، ومنحهم الأمان والاطمئنان خلاله ... إلاَّ أنَّهم - لشؤمهم وضيق تفكيرهم وشقائهم - تضرَّعوا إلينا وقالوا: يا ربنا اجعل بيننا وبين القرى المباركة مفاوز وصحاري متباعدة الأقطار، بدَلَ تلك القرى العامرة المتقاربة، فهم - كما يقول صاحب الكشاف -: بطَروا النعمة، وبشموا - أي: سئِموا - من طيب العيش، وملّوا العافية، فطلبوا النكد والتعب، كما طلب بنو إسرائيل البصل والثوم، مكان المن والسلوى.
وفيها من القراءات:
((ربُّنا باعَدَ))... برفع الباء على الابتداء، و(باعَدَ) فعلٌ ماض ... وهي قراءة يعقوب الحضرمي من العشرة.
((ربَّنا بعِّدْ))... بنصب الباء على النداء، و(بعِّدْ) فعل أمر للدعاء... وهي قراءة ابن كثير وأبي عمرو ورواية هشام عن ابن عامر.
((ربَّنا باعِدْ))... بنصب الباء على النداء، و(باعِدْ) فعل أمر للدعاء، وهي قراءة الباقين من العشرة.
والله أعلم.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> وقالوا: يا ربنا اجعل بيننا وبين القرى المباركة مفاوز وصحاري متباعدة الأقطار، بدَلَ تلك القرى العامرة المتقاربة،


ليتذوقوا (حلاوة) السفر ومشاقه! وليستمتعوا بالتزود بالطعام والشراب للمسافات الطويلة ، وكانوا لا يتزودون لقرب المسافات بين القرى وكانت معمورة وفيها من الخيرات ما فيها.

فائدة:
ومما يؤسف له أن منا من يشتهي البلاء مكان النعم وهو لا يدري!

فمن النساء من تقول : زوجي طيب زيادة عن اللازم ليتني تزوجت رجلا حازما قويا !!
ومن الرجال من يقول : زوجتي طيبة ومهذبة ودائما تطيع أمري ! ليتني تزوجت امرأة لعوب ومشاكسة لكي تكون لحياتي مذاقا مختلفا !!

والأمثلة كثيرة ولكن ضربت أقرب مثالين ولو فتش كل امرئ في دواخله لوجد من هذا العجب العجاب !

نسأل الله السلامة والعافية

----------


## شريف شلبي

جزاكم الله خيراً
ولكن هل لأنهم اشتاقوا الى المشقة وحنوا الى الاحساس بوعثاء السفر وملوا من الراحة والرفاهية ، هل يكون ذلك سبباً لعذابهم ؟ أليس ذلك ببعيد ؟
لا سيما وأنهم يؤمنون بالله ويتضرعون اليه داعين أن يباعد بين أسفارهم ، فلو أن جاهلا توجه الى الله عز وجل وسأله شراً هل يكون ذلك سبب عذاب له ؟
كما أن أهل الدنيا غالباً ما يركنوا الى الدعة والنعيم ويكرهوا الجهد والتعب فكيف يطلبونه ؟
ولا يقال إن ذلك كقول بني اسرائيل عند طلبهم الثوم والبصل ، لأن فعل بني اسرائيل مفهوم وكل النفوس البشرية تشتهي التنوع في الطعام والشراب ولا تستمرئ طعاماً واحدا مهما كان شهياً ، أما التعب والمشقة فليست تميل اليها النفس بل كل انسان يسعى للراحة والرفاهية في كل شيء في المسكن والمركب وغيره .
عندي قول آخر أرجو أن تراجعوني فيه 
إنهم لم يتضرعوا الى الله ولكنهم قالوا ما قالوا على سبيل الاستخفاف ، فهم لإلفهم للنعمة ظنوا أنها لن تزول أبداً - ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبداً - فكأنهم قالوا إن كنت يارب تقدر على أن تزيل هذه النعمة وتباعد بين أسفارنا فافعل وهم بذلك ظلموا أنفسهم فجعلهم الله أحاديث ومزقهم ، وذلك كما قال المشركون : فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب اليم .

----------


## أبو جهاد الأثري

> جزاكم الله خيراً
> ولكن هل لأنهم اشتاقوا الى المشقة وحنوا الى الاحساس بوعثاء السفر وملوا من الراحة والرفاهية ، هل يكون ذلك سبباً لعذابهم ؟ أليس ذلك ببعيد ؟
> لا سيما وأنهم يؤمنون بالله ويتضرعون اليه داعين أن يباعد بين أسفارهم ، فلو أن جاهلا توجه الى الله عز وجل وسأله شراً هل يكون ذلك سبب عذاب له ؟


وفقك الله أخي الفاضل
الجواب : نعم
فهم دعوا الله تعالى أن يباعد بين أسفارهم فاستجاب الله لهم فأرسل عليهم سيل العرم فجعل الديار بلاقع ومزقهم كل ممزق، ولله ساعات عطاء وإجابة لا يوافقها عبد يدعو إلا استجاب له.
وقد أخبرنا نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك، كما في الحديث الطويل الذي أخرجه مسلم وفيه من رواية جابر أن رجلا لعن بعيرا في غزوة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من هذا اللاعن بعيره " فقال الرجل: أنا يا رسول الله . فقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: "انزل عنه فلا تصحبنا بملعون لا تدعوا على أنفسكم ولا تدعوا على أولادكم ولا تدعوا على أموالكم لا توافقوا من الله ساعة يسأل فيها عطاء فيستجيب لكم "
فإذا انضاف إلى ما تقدم تركهم شكر ما أنعم الله به عليهم وبطر ما أحسن به إليهم، وهو الأقرب في تفسير قوله جل وعلا : " وظلموا أنفسهم " المعطوفة على قولهم : " باعد بين أسفارنا " ، كانوا مستحقين للعذاب، وما كان عذابه إلا أن عجل لهم الإجابة.
ولذلك عقب جل شأنه بقوله: " إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور".
ولا يمنع أن يكون تركهم للشكر داخلا في الأول، وظلمهم لأنفسهم بالمعاصي والذنوب، أو بالشرك والكفر.



> كما أن أهل الدنيا غالباً ما يركنوا الى الدعة والنعيم ويكرهوا الجهد والتعب فكيف يطلبونه ؟
> ولا يقال إن ذلك كقول بني اسرائيل عند طلبهم الثوم والبصل ، لأن فعل بني اسرائيل مفهوم وكل النفوس البشرية تشتهي التنوع في الطعام والشراب ولا تستمرئ طعاماً واحدا مهما كان شهياً ، أما التعب والمشقة فليست تميل اليها النفس بل كل انسان يسعى للراحة والرفاهية في كل شيء في المسكن والمركب وغيره .


وكذلك النفوس أيها الفاضل تستمرئ بعض التعب، فإن في بعض أنواعه لذة، بل ليست لذة في الدنيا إلا وفيها نوع تعب ومشقة قل أو كثر، ولذلك ترى أن بعض الناس يهوى الصيد والقنص وفيه مشقة، وبعض الناس تهوى تسلق الجبال وفيها مشقة، وحتى الأكل والوطء فيه مشقة، فليست لذة في الدنيا إلا والمشقة من لوازمها، والتي لا كدر فيها في الجنة.
فما المستنكر من أن يكون هؤلاء الذين غضب الله عليهم ملوا الدعة والقرى الظاهرة واشتاقوا لأن يسيروا في المفاوز والمهامه يتريضون بالأسفار؟!
وما زلنا نرى السياح والمغامرين يتركون ديارهم وأرضهم ويسيرون أحيانا على الأقدام يجولون في العالم ويجوبون الأقطار، فهذه كتلك.



> عندي قول آخر أرجو أن تراجعوني فيه 
> إنهم لم يتضرعوا الى الله ولكنهم قالوا ما قالوا على سبيل الاستخفاف ، فهم لإلفهم للنعمة ظنوا أنها لن تزول أبداً - ما أظن أن تبيد هذه أبداً - فكأنهم قالوا إن كنت يارب تقدر على أن تزيل هذه النعمة وتباعد بين أسفارنا فافعل وهم بذلك ظلموا أنفسهم فجعلهم الله أحاديث ومزقهم ، وذلك كما قال المشركون : فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب اليم .


على أحد القولين في التفسير، عجل الله الإجابة لهؤلاء أيضا فأمطر عليهم حجارة من السماء وأتاهم بالعذاب الأليم - عائذا بالله من ذلك -.
فيكون هؤلاء كأولئك، دعوا على أنفسهم فعذبهم الله تبارك وتعالى.
أما الحمل على الاستخفاف فيحتاج إلى قرينة، وإلا كان مرجوحا لافتقاره لذلك أو تخمينا وتخرصا لا حاجة له.
سددك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> فائدة:
> ومما يؤسف له أن منا من يشتهي البلاء مكان النعم وهو لا يدري!
> 
> فمن النساء من تقول : زوجي طيب زيادة عن اللازم ليتني تزوجت رجلا حازما قويا !!
> ومن الرجال من يقول : زوجتي طيبة ومهذبة ودائما تطيع أمري ! ليتني تزوجت امرأة لعوب ومشاكسة لكي تكون لحياتي مذاقا مختلفا !!
> 
> والأمثلة كثيرة ولكن ضربت أقرب مثالين ولو فتش كل امرئ في دواخله لوجد من هذا العجب العجاب !
> 
> نسأل الله السلامة والعافية


اللهم آمين
 ...نعم موجودة

----------


## فالح الحجية

الحمد لله \
 اميل الى  ما قاله الشيخ القارىء المليجي   الا في حالة قراءة الشيخ الحضرمي 
((ربُّنا باعَدَ))... برفع الباء على الابتداء، و(باعَدَ) فعلٌ ماض ... وهي قراءة يعقوب الحضرمي من العشرة.
 فتكون اخبار   او تقريرية

----------


## شريف شلبي

> " وإذ قالو اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم "
> على أحد القولين في التفسير، عجل الله الإجابة لهؤلاء أيضا فأمطر عليهم حجارة من السماء وأتاهم بالعذاب الأليم


سبحان الله .... كيف يكون أحد القولين أن الله عجل لهم العقوبة ؟؟!!
ألم يعقب الله عز وجل بقوله : وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم ؟؟؟
وهل كل قول يروى في تفسير آية يعتبر ولو خالف مفهوم الاية نفسها ؟؟ 

كما أنني - ولله الحمد - بعد البحث في كتب التفسير قد وجدت ما فهمته من الآية  من كون قولهم " ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا " ليس دعاءً وتضرعاً على وجهه بل هو أقرب الى التحدي والاستهزاء حيث يعتقدون عدم امكانية حدوثه ، قد حكاه ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير والرازي في الكشاف - فلله الحمد.

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

> كما أنني - ولله الحمد - بعد البحث في كتب التفسير قد وجدت ما فهمته من الآية من كون قولهم " ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا " ليس دعاءً وتضرعاً على وجهه بل هو أقرب الى التحدي والاستهزاء حيث يعتقدون عدم امكانية حدوثه ، 
> قد حكاه ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير والرازي في الكشاف - فلله الحمد.


الأخ الفاضل 
أسأل الله تعالى أن يبارك فيك ويرزقك علما نافعا ورزقا واسعا 

ولي نصيحة أرجو أن تتقبلها بصدر رحب فوالله إنا جميعنا نحتاج إليها ، والذكرى تنفع المؤمنين فأرجو أن تكون ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه.

أهل العلم يقولون : استدل ثم اعتقد ولا تعتقد ثم تستدل فتضل

وأنا لاحظت أكثر من مرة ، أن بعضنا يكون في ذهنه فكرة معينة ، ثم يبدأ البحث عن : من من المفسرين قد ذكر مثل فكرتي؟؟

ولا يلتفت طبعا لأي قول لأن هناك فكرة تلح على ذهنه سيطرت على أفكاره فتمنعه من رؤية غيرها لهذا نصح العلماء فأجادوا قائلين : استدل ثم اعتقد ، ولا تعتقد ثم تستدل فتضل..

وإني أخشى أن استمرارنا على هذا يؤدي بنا للضلال في مسائل عقدية أو فقهية 
 
ولا يخفى صعوبة طرد الفكرة اللحوح من الذهن بحيث يتحلى الطالب منا بالموضوعية أثناء البحث ولكننا نجاهد لعل الله أن يهدينا سبيل الحق والرشد.

مع وضع ملحوظة بين الأقواس أن التفاسير التي أراك ترجح منها غالبا هي الكشاف رغم أن للعلماء مقال عليه وحق لهم ذلك فكاتبه معتزلي جلد.

أو التحرير وهو تفسير معاصر وهو على العين والرأس ولكن لا يخلو من مقال على نفاسته ودرره ويأبى الله الكمال إلا لكتابه.

ولا يعني كلامي أنني اعترض على مراجعة هذه التفاسيرولكن بقدر وحذر 
فالعلم- خصوصا التفسير -  يحتاج لطول نفس وسعة إطلاع بالإضافة إلى حرص وعناية مع تقديم التفاسيرالتي تعتمد على المأثور مثل ابن كثير والطبري..الخ
وكلنا طلبة علم لم نبلغ بعد مرتبة العلماء الراسخين.

بارك الله فيكم ورزقنا وإياكم العلم النافع والعمل الصالح.

----------


## شريف شلبي

وبارك الله فيك يا أخي ونصيحتك على العين والرأس ... ولكن الامر ليس كما تظن
فنحن أمرنا بتدبر القرآن وفهمه ، فأحيانا ينقدح في ذهن الانسان معنى تحتمله الآية 
فيتوقف الانسان فيه 
فإن كان هذا المعنى:
 تحتمله اللغة 
ولا يشذ عن الأسلوب القرآني 
ولا يخالف ما ثبت من أصول الدين ،
 وقال به أحد من علماء المسلمين ، 
فما المانع إذن من اعتماده وقبوله واعتقاده .
وليس معنى أن أطرح موضوعاً أو فهما وأدافع عنه أني أعتقده ، بل إني أفعل ذلك لاستخراج أدلة ما يخالفه واستبيان براهين ما يضاده  حتى يستبين لي صحته إن وجدت ضعفاً في حجة الآخرين أو يستبين لي بطلانه إن وجدت قوة فيها .

----------


## الحافظة

.. نفع الله بكم وزادكم من فضله ونسأل الله السلامة والعافية ..

----------


## احمد ابو انس

بارك الله فيكم .

----------

